# Daifne - Mentor, Microsoft Support



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations to *Daifne* - promoted to Mentor, Microsoft Support

Great work!

John

`


----------



## El3mentGamer (Apr 18, 2011)

Congrats to u Daifne! You seem like you know your stuff from what i've read around the forum so far.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done Daifne


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Congratulations Daifne!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Good Job Daifne:4-clap::4-clap:


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

congrats Daifne!


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you all.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Congratulations! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats and well done!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Wonderful job, *Daifne*.......congrats!!


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Congratulations on turning blue!


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations keep up the great work!


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Congrats Daifne! A well earned promotion indeed!

:4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::4-clap::4-clap:

and now, the special entertainment:

:jackson::jackson::jackson::jackson:


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

DT Roberts said:


> Congratulations on turning blue!


But, but, it didn't make me stop breathing... I'm still very much a very pale pink with blond accessories... ;-)

Thanks again, everyone.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Congrats *Daifne*, well earned promo!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you.


----------

